# Food Standards going seriously downhill



## vegetarianathan (Nov 3, 2010)

I didn't hear about Siddiqui being appointed when he was, so I'm just reading about it now, and its fucking disgusting.
Pro-GMO chemical polluter becomes Obamaâ€™s ag trade*negotiator | Food Freedom

Then there is this bullshit with cloned beef and milk entering the market:
How would you fancy cloned beef? - Telegraph

This is getting out of hand, wouldn't you say?


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 4, 2010)

My only concern is whether or not I'll be able to buy my cloned beef on food stamps.


----------

